# wanted someone to share expences



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok guys I have a 05 sea hunt boat with a gps and a for stroke motor-quiet- it is 20 foot and large for that size. I am looking for a few folks to fish with on the weekdays who can split the cost with me. I prefer to go out of Galveston Yatch Basin but am open to other areas. You will need to have your own equip and beveages. Beer is ok but I do not do well with drunks so pace your sefl. Feel free to call after 10am as I do not get up before then - unless fishing. My friends always kick in 60.00 each and that covers bait and gas.call 832-618-2372 after 10am I prefer to go when the winds are below 15mph just do not like to be shaken up. And smoking is limited to cigars as the othr stuff gets me dizy


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm always down for fishing with new people, I am off this Friday if the weather is right, and you want to go.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

just give me a call


----------



## whippersnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

Off every other Friday and can chip in. Live in Missouri City.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

when you planning on going out again Mark?


----------



## cmaxim (Sep 13, 2012)

do you have a full crew for this weekend?:texasflag


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok thanks for the reply I have every available weekend filled up for the next 3 months, I will post again when things slow down,


----------

